# Feeling a big failure



## andypandy (Jan 27, 2005)

I've just had my 1st lot of IVF and it was a  .  I feel I'm a big failure, I'm trying to cope the best I can,  but I can't help breaking down  .  DH trying to cope but I feel I'm getting on his nerves. 

Does it get any easier?

Love

Andrea

xx


----------



## monreith (Oct 12, 2005)

I'm so sorry to hear that...but your not alone and it does get easier. I got a BFN on my first ICSI at Christmas and felt so upset that my body had let us down and I should have done more. Eventually, you will realise that its not your fault and get the strength to look forward again... and not cry at the slightest thing. Chocolate, wine and the original Pride and Prejudice BBC series helped me thorugh the initial days!

Love Monreith x


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Andrea just wanted to send you a big   hun, it will get easier but it takes a bit of time. you are NOT a failure so don't beat yourself up   try to pamper yourself and get lots of "ME" time

pam xx

p.s. i'm blowing bubbles your way


----------



## Smurfs (Oct 19, 2004)

Andrea

Sending you a great big hug at such a hard time

  

You are NOT a failure, it is a cruel world  

Take care love Shaz xxx


----------

